# Longhorn Steakhouse Filet Mignon Nutrition Information.



## 07touringcoupe (Aug 5, 2011)

Does anyone know the nutrition facts for longhorn steakhouses filet mieon & lobster tail?


----------



## pacanis (Aug 5, 2011)

LongHorn Steakhouse Nutritional Information Chart


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 5, 2011)

Found it all on the Longhorn website.

Flo's Filet & Lobster Tail                                                                               
500  Calories                                                                             
30 grams of fat                                                                               
8  grams of sat. fat                                                                       
1000 mg sodium                                                                              
0 Carbs


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 5, 2011)

07touringcoupe said:


> Does anyone know the nutrition facts for longhorn steakhouses filet mieon & lobster tail?


 
Do you mean filet mignon?


----------



## 07touringcoupe (Aug 5, 2011)

Yes sorry I was in a rush


----------



## 07touringcoupe (Aug 5, 2011)

Btw thanks guys. Yall are the best


----------

